# Anyone going to cleanfest?



## Kerr1992

Hi guys,

I have never heard of this show until now (but then again im pretty new to detailing) and was wondering if anyone knows if its any good? Me and a mate are gonna head up I think. 

If my car was as good as I wan't it to be I would maybe have tried to get my car and outdoor spot but seeing as I've only just started machine polishing and managed to shred my Gtechniq pad today that's gonna be a no go.

Anyway, would use say it was worth the day out?


----------



## Kerr

Never heard of it either. 

Is there a website?


----------



## Kerr1992

http://www.keepitclean.uk.com/cleanfest/

It's at fife airport so not far from me really


----------



## Kerr

I'll maybe have a little look into this. Not sure if that weekend suits me and Glenrothes is a fair trip.


----------



## Kerr1992

I'm in broxburn so at max only an hour and a half 

It's sponsored by auto finesse so surely can't be too bad


----------



## Black Magic Detail

We will be there with a trade stand selling our products ,its less than 10 miles from us ,should be a good day out .


----------



## Kerr

Glenrothes isn't that far from Broxburn. 

You'll only be 30 maybe 40 mins.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Ill be there


----------



## Kerr1992

That's cool  ... does the forum have like a club stand at any shows? just so I know for future reference.


----------



## Prism Detailing

No and I know its "Cleanfest" but not really "detail" orientated.

Be interesting to see how it is


----------



## Kerr1992

Still don't want a mingin' car with a half polished bonnet. It's like some advertisement for polish with half the bonnet swirl free and the other half with plenty! but to be fair its a white car and they aint easy to see.


----------



## chefy

Kerr1992 said:


> I'm in broxburn so at max only an hour and a half
> 
> What you driving Kerr ? a steam roller :lol: 1/2 hour mate, I live in Musselburgh, and its not much more than 1/2 from there !


----------



## Ravinder

Only 10 or so minutes from me 
However, I'll be in England.


----------



## AMDetails

We will be there guys!

come find us 

Alan


----------



## Kerr1992

chefy said:


> Kerr1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in broxburn so at max only an hour and a half
> 
> What you driving Kerr ? a steam roller :lol: 1/2 hour mate, I live in Musselburgh, and its not much more than 1/2 from there !
> 
> 
> 
> well according to google maps its 51 mins from me. so I was a bit off haha
Click to expand...


----------



## k4ith

Kerr1992 said:


> That's cool  ... does the forum have like a club stand at any shows? just so I know for future reference.


KIC had a gazebo at the Cumbria Vag show last month if the weather good then I shal be heading up as these shows need support for them to take off.


----------



## boost monster

Gutted I'll miss this due to hols.


----------



## Rascal_69

Should be there with the monster unit guys.


----------



## -Kev-

Kerr1992 said:


> That's cool  ... does the forum have like a club stand at any shows? just so I know for future reference.


At waxstock yep


----------



## Spoony

I might pop along to this.


----------



## dunfyguy

yeh think will be going to this, only 15mins away from me here.


----------



## bradleymarky

Where is the airport in glenrothes, spent a lot of time there over the years and never noticed an airport.


----------



## badly_dubbed

ill be there....i can see the airport from my top window lol


----------



## badly_dubbed

bradleymarky said:


> Where is the airport in glenrothes, spent a lot of time there over the years and never noticed an airport.


next to the golf course


----------



## marc147

I will be taking a wander up probably


----------



## k9vnd

Will be there, weather permitting, but nice to see the local's of the crail gathering's lol.


----------



## Lugy

I fancy going along to this, might give me the inspiration to actually do more than half a job on my car for a change!


----------



## scotty_boy

keep looking at it trying to justify travelling 300 mile round trip looks like it will be good.


----------



## mike41

scotty_boy said:


> keep looking at it trying to justify travelling 300 mile round trip looks like it will be good.


I might be up for a wee road trip, but were going to Belfast the day before, so would depend how late we get home. Used to be a really nice restaurant at the airport, went there a lot,talking 10 years ago or more now though.
Mike


----------



## badly_dubbed

bear in mind this isn't a detailing focused show....i think the name is deceiving.


----------



## Kerr

badly_dubbed said:


> bear in mind this isn't a detailing focused show....i think the name is deceiving.


What exactly is it then? What is the focus of the show and what is going to be there?

Called Cleanfest, the poster says it's a show and shine and the main sponsor is Auto finesse, if there isn't a lot of detailing, it's going to catch a lot of people out.


----------



## scotty_boy

Kerr said:


> What exactly is it then? What is the focus of the show and what is going to be there?
> 
> Called Cleanfest, the poster says it's a show and shine and the main sponsor is Auto finesse, if there isn't a lot of detailing, it's going to catch a lot of people out.


would be interested to find out also.


----------



## scotty_boy

just sent a email to cleanfest for some info once i get a reply i will post it up.


----------



## badly_dubbed

its just a modified car show....like every other


----------



## Black Magic Detail

its more of a car show than a detailing show ,http://www.keepitclean.uk.com/home-2/ ,but the main sponser is Auto Finesse and we will be there and AMdetails so there is a detailing side to it aswell but not the main focus of the day like waxstock .


----------



## AMDetails

Black Magic Detail said:


> its more of a car show than a detailing show ,http://www.keepitclean.uk.com/home-2/ ,but the main sponser is Auto Finesse and we will be there and AMdetails so there is a detailing side to it aswell but not the main focus of the day like waxstock .


I believe when the Keep it Clean Concept was created it was about a Clean fresh look..... Not a Detailed finish?

As said we will be there along with fellow Scottish Companies @blackmagic Details.

Also Kleanfreaks i believe.

Autofinesse Sponsored the event by giving '£1000' worth of gear but Greg said they will not be attending.

I hope it works out a good little show. Bring more in to central Fife and using the airfield will hopefully open up other organisations in to using it increasing the revenue in Glenrothes. (not that im bias - Originally from Glenrothes)

Hope this helps

Alan


----------



## scotty_boy

received a e-mail this morning with info http://www.keepitclean.uk.com/cleanfest/


----------



## Kiashuma

mike41 said:


> I might be up for a wee road trip, but were going to Belfast the day before, so would depend how late we get home. Used to be a really nice restaurant at the airport, went there a lot,talking 10 years ago or more now though.
> Mike


The Tipsy Nipper  Been there too but was over 10 years ago.


----------



## AaronGTi

Black Magic Detail said:


> We will be there with a trade stand selling our products ,its less than 10 miles from us ,should be a good day out .


Looking forward to it Stevie bring it on.


----------



## k9vnd

AaronGTi said:


> Looking forward to it Stevie bring it on.


Might actually get a chance to say "hi":wave:


----------



## mike41

Kiashuma said:


> The Tipsy Nipper  Been there too but was over 10 years ago.


Thats it, cheers. Couldnt remember the name.:thumb:
Mike


----------



## k9vnd

Kerr said:


> What exactly is it then? What is the focus of the show and what is going to be there?
> 
> Called Cleanfest, the poster says it's a show and shine and the main sponsor is Auto finesse, if there isn't a lot of detailing, it's going to catch a lot of people out.


Cars that are probably modified hopefully some well looked after examples and cleaned mabey some polished and waxed by there owners or local detailing companys.
Us public attend, have a look around, hopefully its scorching for a fab day £5 outing and pick up some goodies from the forum sponsors that provide and available for us locally and then go home.

Its basically elgin show and shine but based in fife.


----------



## k9vnd

Had a good morning at this with the laddie, pity rain spoiled the afternoon.
@stevie & aaron cnt wait to get some atlantis into the wash bucket countless times ive been to the cupboard just to have a whif.
And a few dw members in the lurking, couldn't walk past @rascal69 especially with the stunning immaculate evo sitting between the dark monster unit beasts.


----------



## Rascal_69

k9vnd said:


> Had a good morning at this with the laddie, pity rain spoiled the afternoon.
> @stevie & aaron cnt wait to get some atlantis into the wash bucket countless times ive been to the cupboard just to have a whif.
> And a few dw members in the lurking, couldn't walk past @rascal69 especially with the stunning immaculate evo sitting between the dark monster unit beasts.


Good meeting you mate. Shame it was so wet


----------



## Spoony

I couldn't make it, was significantly hungover. Shame the weather was rubbish.


----------



## robtech

lol 10 quid to get into a muddy field 50 quid on fuel and by the time you got there the car would be filthy......pmsl


----------



## k9vnd

robtech said:


> lol 10 quid to get into a muddy field 50 quid on fuel and by the time you got there the car would be filthy......pmsl


was there and failed to see any muddy fields or in fact any cars parked on grass for that matter. Was only £5 entry unless you were showing as show n shine.
Think your mistaken with the venue on this one.


----------



## AMDetails

robtech said:


> lol 10 quid to get into a muddy field 50 quid on fuel and by the time you got there the car would be filthy......pmsl


As you did not attend 

I would advise no one takes this above 'view' as how the event panned out!



k9vnd said:


> was there and failed to see any muddy fields or in fact any cars parked on grass for that matter. Was only £5 entry unless you were showing as show n shine.
> Think your mistaken with the venue on this one.


Could not agree more with K9vnd.

We traded there and ok the weather was a little poor. But the organiser has no control over this.


The layout was great, maybe space the runway cars out a bit more.
No one on the grass.
Plenty traders
hot food and drink

We enjoyed ourselves. Finally got to meet some more local traders ( :wave: steve ) 
As a trader we actually pulled a decent taking, even with the weather conditions and the numbers of a first time show. This only shows the enthusiasm of the people who attended.

Will be attending next year!


----------



## k9vnd

AMDetails said:


> As you did not attend
> 
> I would advise no one takes this above 'view' as how the event panned out!
> 
> Could not agree more with K9vnd.
> 
> We traded there and ok the weather was a little poor. But the organiser has no control over this.
> 
> 
> The layout was great, maybe space the runway cars out a bit more.
> No one on the grass.
> Plenty traders
> hot food and drink
> 
> We enjoyed ourselves. Finally got to meet some more local traders ( :wave: steve )
> As a trader we actually pulled a decent taking, even with the weather conditions and the numbers of a first time show. This only shows the enthusiasm of the people who attended.
> 
> Will be attending next year!


Couldnt help but notice yous were swamped with buyers, hopefully sunshine for the next.


----------



## AMDetails

k9vnd said:


> Couldn't help but notice yous were *swamped* with buyers, hopefully sunshine for the next.


See what you did there


----------



## -Kev-

Keep this pleasant please..


----------



## Benmc

Might have a trip down!


----------



## Twisterboy

Yep thinking about coming along too.

Davy


----------



## k9vnd

Early yet chap's as it's back 24th july 2016...

& £15 entry per person this year!!.....


----------



## jordanw38

I've been the past few years and love it! ill be there again this year and they usually have a Bar setup!


----------



## k9vnd

jordanw38 said:


> I've been the past few years and love it! ill be there again this year and they usually have a Bar setup!


Aye!...burger bar as there's no been bevvy available the last 2yrs.
Looking forward to this, alot more added this year so a worthy visit for thouse concidering it


----------



## ALANSHR

Might just put that in the diary!


----------



## macca666

I would've put it in the diary but it's the same day as waxstock!


----------



## AMDetails

The AMDetails Team will be there. But I also will be at Waxstock.

Cracking wee show though!

Alan


----------

